# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  الفرق بين الميكروكنترولر و الميكرو بروسيسور؟

## دموع الغصون

*
ما هو الميكرو كنترولر وما هو الميكرو بروسيور ؟
وفيما يستخدم كل منهما وايهما نشأ ونبذه مختصرة عن كل منهما هذا ما سنعرفه الان
بداية كل منهما هو عبارة عن اداة تحكم ولكن نشأت الميكروبروسيسور كانت اولا حيث ان الميكرو كنترولر هو عبارة عن تحديث للميكروبروسيسور


اولا الميكروبروسيسور وهو الجزء الأساسى فى الحاسبات و لا يقوم بشيء بدون أجزاء أخرى مساعدة ولا يحتوى غالبا على ذاكرة للمستخدم تم صنع اول ميكروبروسيسور فى بداية السبعينيات يتألف المايكروبروسيسور من وحدة معالجة مركزية تدعى بـ CPU و هي اختصاراً لـCentral Processing Unit
ومن وحدتي الربط

- وهى التي تربط المعالج مع الوسط الخارجي- المنطقي و تدعى عادةً بـ Peripheral I/O Ports.
كما يتواجد ذاكرة عشوائية صغيرة السعة  RAM أما ذاكرة البرنامج فهي صغيرة جدا و قد صممت لحفظ جزئ صغير من البرنامج (و عادةً يكون جزء القراءة و الكتابة من و إلى EEPROM). كما يتم تخزين فيها بعض عناوين المعلومات المتوفرة في الذاكرة الخارجية EEPROM.

لذلك فالمايكروبروسيسور بحاجة إلى ذاكرة مساعدة و هذا يقتضي أن تكون وحدتي الاتصال
مؤلفة من جزئيين:

1- البيانات Data Lines:
و هي مدخل البيانات التي يجب أن يتم إيصالها للمعالج ليقوم بمعالجتها.
و لها 8 أو 16 أو 32 مدخل  Pin على حسب نوع المعالج و قدرته أي 8 بت أو 16 بت أو 32 بت أما هذه
البيانات تكون متوفرة عادة في الذاكرة المساعدة الخارجية.

2- العناوين Address Lines:
وهي مخرج من المعالج يرسل عليه عناوين المعلومات المتوفرة في الوسط الخارجي (الذاكرة المساعدة مثلا).
فيقوم المعالج بوضع العنوان على شكل 8 أو 16 أو 32 بت و من ثم يقرأ المعلومة التي يحتاجها عن طريق مدخل البياناتData Lines.
و مثالا على بعض أصناف معالجات المايكروبروسيسور هو معالج 68000 من شركة Motorola و المعالج
الشهيرZ80.

الخلاصة: إن المايكروبروسيسور لا يمكنه أن يعمل مستقلاً بدون وجود بعض المساعدات مثل الذواكر مثلاً!      و إذا ما نظرنا إلى دائرة تحوي معالج  مايكروبروسيسور فيمكننا أن نشاهد بالقرب من المعالج الذواكر المساعدة مثلROM-EPROM-EEPROM.
إذا فدائرة المايكروبروسيسور هي الأكثر تعقيدا من الميكروكنترولر.


ثانيا الميكروكنترولر
هو ميكروبروسيسور تم تطويره حيث يحتوى بداخله علي الذاكرة الدائمة والمتغيرة بجانب وحدة المعالجة المركزيه , كما يحتوى على دوائر لتوفير أطراف يستخدمها المبرمج للتعامل المباشر مع العالم الخارجى مثلا باستخدام ترانزيستور و ريلاى لتشغيل أشياء مباشرة وهو لذلك أسهل كثيرا جدا فى الاستخدام ولكن طاقته أقل كثيرا من الأول من حيث السرعة والإمكانات والهدف السهولة و قضاء المصالح المحدودة فمثلا سرعته تصل إلى 40 ميجا فقط بدلا من 3 جيجا و هذا يعطى ميزة كبيرة فليس منا من يستطيع التعامل مع السرعة العالية بسهوله فى تصميم الدوائر.

أيضا تقليل عدد الأوامر المستخدمة يجعل من السهل على الجميع برمجته على خلاف الميكروبروسيسور وهذا لا يعد نقصا أو عيبا فهو غير مصمم لمعالجة الرسومات والصور والألعاب فقط التحكم فى الآلات و خلافه.
ومن انواع الميكرو كنترولر
1- PIC
2- AVR
3- ATMEL
اخيرا تم تطوير نوع جديد من ادوات التحكم وهو اسهل في الاستخدام والبرمجه ولكن تكلفته اعلي ولكن كل نوع من هذه الانواع يتم استخدامه علي حسب التطبيق .*

----------

